# Inspiring photo thread



## Barakiel

Y'all know that old painting of George Washington crossing the Delaware? This is so much more inspiring:










Just look at that Ekans go!

_Into the jaws of death / into the mouth of hell / swam the six hundred_

(Actually don't know the context of this gif, it's just really cool :um)


----------



## JDsays

Ekans can't surf tho :/


----------



## stephanie13021988




----------



## Lohikaarme

This person's drawing skills......

*cries*


----------



## Lohikaarme

Claire Danes' dress at the 2016 Met Gala


----------



## NovaBubble

I think that first Pokemon gif is from the Movie with Lugia, when all of them are called together for a crucial part in the movie.

That Dress is so stunning too Lohikaarme. It's like wearing an illuminated night sky!

For some reasons I find these inspiring. Knowing that animals, people, etc. can go through rough situations and turn out okay.


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Barakiel

CloudChaser said:


>


----------



## 8888




----------



## Lohikaarme

Down for that post-apocalyptic greenhouse aesthetic.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm hoping my library will look like this someday.


----------



## kesker

Lohikaarme said:


> Claire Danes' dress at the 2016 Met Gala


wow!!! I love Claire Danes even more now!


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## 0589471

one of my favourites from my dad's town I took back in October. I don't know if it's inspiring so much but I think it looks hopeful to me


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

Golden Hour


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## CloudChaser

*Salutes*


----------



## jolene23

Fireflies


----------



## 3stacks

one i took that i kind of like


----------



## i just want luv

'








Inspires me to be better whenever I look at them.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

Everything by 'I Capture the Period Pieces'

http://icapturetheperiodpieces.tumblr.com/archive/filter-by/photo


----------



## 8888

This photo inspires me because that bird looks strong.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Giannena


----------



## Lohikaarme

(wanna read that someday)


----------



## Arbre

Lohikaarme said:


> (wanna read that someday)


It's a fantastic novel. Do you know which translation you want to read, and have you read any other Dostoevsky?


----------



## Lohikaarme

Arbre said:


> It's a fantastic novel. Do you know which translation you want to read, and have you read any other Dostoevsky?


Not really, but that's the plan for sure. I feel it would be a crime to walk this Earth and not read at least a couple Dostoyevsky novels, lol. The other one I would really like to read sometime is 'The Idiot'. Would you recommend any translations in particular?


----------



## Arbre

Lohikaarme said:


> Not really, but that's the plan for sure. I feel it would be a crime to walk this Earth and not read at least a couple Dostoyevsky novels, lol. The other one I would really like to read sometime is 'The Idiot'. Would you recommend any translations in particular?


Crime and Punishment and Notes from Underground are worth checking out too - Crime and Punishment is considered his best novel along with The Brothers Karamazov (I prefer Crime and Punishment), and Crime and Punishment is "only" around 550 pages, which is shorter than some of his other novels. Notes from Underground is only 120-130 pages, but it's every bit as good as his novels. Dostoevsky is one of my favourite short story writers too, and there are collections of his short stories.

For Dostoevsky and other Russian translations, people often recommend Richard Peaver and Larissa Volokhonsky translations. They're a couple who translate Russian literature together. One criticism some people have though is that they're advertised much more than other translators, but honestly, I've enjoyed their translations and they seem fine. But since I usually read their translations, I wanted to try a different one so I read the Ignat Avsey translation, which some people say is the best one. It was perfectly fine, except a few parts did seem a little odd to me. There's also this page that talks about the different translations, and looking at it I'd say I do prefer the Avsey translation.

The Idiot is one of his books I still have to read, and it might be the book of his I read next. But I have a friend who loves Dostoevsky and I don't think she liked The Idiot much.


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## 8888




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

Arbre said:


> Crime and Punishment and Notes from Underground are worth checking out too - Crime and Punishment is considered his best novel along with The Brothers Karamazov (I prefer Crime and Punishment), and Crime and Punishment is "only" around 550 pages, which is shorter than some of his other novels. Notes from Underground is only 120-130 pages, but it's every bit as good as his novels. Dostoevsky is one of my favourite short story writers too, and there are collections of his short stories.
> 
> For Dostoevsky and other Russian translations, people often recommend Richard Peaver and Larissa Volokhonsky translations. They're a couple who translate Russian literature together. One criticism some people have though is that they're advertised much more than other translators, but honestly, I've enjoyed their translations and they seem fine. But since I usually read their translations, I wanted to try a different one so I read the Ignat Avsey translation, which some people say is the best one. It was perfectly fine, except a few parts did seem a little odd to me. There's also this page that talks about the different translations, and looking at it I'd say I do prefer the Avsey translation.
> 
> The Idiot is one of his books I still have to read, and it might be the book of his I read next. But I have a friend who loves Dostoevsky and I don't think she liked The Idiot much.


Ah ofc, Crime & Punishment is among the list as well  I am actually uncertain whether I should read them in English or just go for the Greek translation since Greek is my native language but will it convey the same disposition as the English one? Idk. Things do sometimes get lost in translation after all. In any case thanks, I'll be checking those out


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


>


I wonder if the girl to the right is getting all the sun in her eyes


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> I wonder if the girl to the right is getting all the sun in her eyes


...[she turns around] [is wearing shades]


----------



## Arbre

Lohikaarme said:


> Ah ofc, Crime & Punishment is among the list as well  I am actually uncertain whether I should read them in English or just go for the Greek translation since Greek is my native language but will it convey the same disposition as the English one? Idk. Things do sometimes get lost in translation after all. In any case thanks, I'll be checking those out


I wouldn't know about Greek translations. You seem perfectly fluent in English and Dostoevsky's books aren't that difficult, so I don't think you would have much trouble with an English translation, but maybe there is a better Greek one. The only English translation you might have problems with are Constance Garnett's since she translated his works around 100 years ago and uses some words and terms that are no longer used. Many people consider her translations inferior to more modern ones anyway. I would love to be able to read Dostoevsky in his original lanugage.

If you do read Dostoevsky sometime I hope you enjoy him. He was my favourite author for a long time (and is still one of my favourites). His books are very psychological, and I still haven't read another fiction author who has created characters with as much depth and complexity as he has.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Arbre said:


> I wouldn't know about Greek translations. You seem perfectly fluent in English and Dostoevsky's books aren't that difficult, so I don't think you would have much trouble with an English translation, but maybe there is a better Greek one. The only English translation you might have problems with are Constance Garnett's since she translated his works around 100 years ago and uses some words and terms that are no longer used. Many people consider her translations inferior to more modern ones anyway. I would love to be able to read Dostoevsky in his original lanugage.
> 
> If you do read Dostoevsky sometime I hope you enjoy him. He was my favourite author for a long time (and is still one of my favourites). His books are very psychological, and I still haven't read another fiction author who has created characters with as much depth and complexity as he has.


Maybe I'll ask my dad about the Greek translation since he used to be a pretty voracious reader and will probably know whether it's any good.

I'm sure I will, he isn't among the classics for no reason  I do like works that explore the psychological aspect of mankind a lot.


----------



## Lohikaarme

(why is this not my bookcase?? :wife)


----------



## Barakiel

So this was taken in Hawaii not too long ago..


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

Western Oregon


----------



## killyourheroes




----------



## Lohikaarme

https://unsplash.com/photos/7CkELnHLY0M


----------



## Vip3r

I would love to have an office with a beautiful view someday.


----------



## 8888




----------



## OwenPayne

Amazing insight you have on this, it's nice to find a website that details so much information.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## 8888




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Wanderlust26




----------



## 552569

Lohikaarme said:


>


So beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## 8888




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## cafune

bc sometimes you need gentle but loud reminders.


----------



## Juamanix

Photography is an amazing art form! I like it when modern photographers can convey in photos the image and the emotions and characters of the characters. Orlando Best Portraits are my favorite photographers who convey the whole gamut of emotions that people experience in their works. And I am insanely glad that I have a couple of pictures of my most beloved family members from these photographers because there is nothing more important than memory and family values.


----------

